

Dave McClure’s First Investment In China: ChinaNetCloud - cwan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/26/dave-mcclures-first-investment-in-china-chinanetcloud-tctv/

======
lotusleaf1987
I like how TC will trash him and then give him their platform to use at 11:30
at night... TC is starting to seem like they are just angled for exclusives.

